# Hilfe!!! Neues  muss her Bike!!! Aber welches???



## BR-320 (27. August 2012)

Moin Leute, 

wie schon im Titel steht, muss ein neues Bike her, also wenn wieder Kohle da is, da meine alte Dame langsam auseinander fällt, aber gut...

Ich hätte von der Optik und Empfehlungen gerne ein Radon, deshalb auch in diesem Theard...

Zu mir: Ich bin gerade nach Kiel gezogen und kenne die Möglichkeiten hier noch nicht(gerne nehme ich Tipps für Strecken entgegen), die mich das richtige Bike wählen lassen.

Ich fahre bisher am liebsten durch Wälder, Feldwege, über Stock und Stein sozusagen, alles eher gemäßigt, aber mit dem richtigen Bike, könnte ich mir auch vorstellen den Schwierigkeitsgrad zu erhöhen.

Zudem ist mir noch wichtig, das ich schnell auf Asphalt aus Kiel raus, zu den Offroadstrecken komme!

Also was meint ihr, eher Hardtail, Marathon/Tour oder All Mountain???

Kennt ihr noch gute/günstige Alternativen zu Radon, die interessant sein könnten???

Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Meinungen.

MfG BR-320


----------



## Biking_Steini (28. August 2012)

Moin, Moin,

was ist denn so dein Buget.
Wenn ich mir so dein Profil ansehe reicht woht ein Hardtail.
Würde dir mal das Radon ZR Team oder ZR Race ans Herz legen. Welche Ausstattung ist halt ne Frage des Geldes. Sind beides gute Bikes und im Moment immer wieder günstig bei bikediscount.de als Tagesartikel zu bekommen. Einfach täglich mal reinschauen auf der Seite. So bin ich auch an meins gekommen.
Ein Marathon/Tour-Fully oder All Mountain ist wohl bezüglich deiner Wohngegend eher nicht nötig.

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BR-320 (29. August 2012)

Moin Dirk,

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort...

Ich bin auch echt an den ZR-Modellen interessiert, mir gefällt aber auch das Skeen, da aber hier in und um Kiel weniger geeignetes Terrain sein soll, könnte ich mich auch mit den Hardtails anfreunden.

Ich könnte mir aber auch vorstellen, das ich mal die eine oder andere kleine Urlaubs-Mountainbike-Reise unternehme und das da dann vielleicht ein Fully empfehlenswerter wäre?

Für ein Hardtail definitiv nicht mehr als 1.000, aber bei einem Fully kann es ein wenig mehr an Budget sein...

MfG BR-320


----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. August 2012)

Hallo BR-320,

welcome!!

..für Kiel reicht ein hardtail wie das ZR Team/Race völlig aus. Wenn Du mal Lust hast, komm einfach mal zu einem unserer Tourentreffs. Link ist unten...einfach mal in unser Forum schauen!

Gruß aus der Nachbarschaft..
Sven


----------



## Biking_Steini (29. August 2012)

Moin zusammen,

heut im Angebot:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a58214/zr-race-7-0.html

Ne schöne Rennfeile ....   

Das ZR Race ist schon ziemlich racig, das Team ist mehr tourig.
Wie Sven_Kiel schreibt, nen Fully muß es nicht sein.


Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## BR-320 (29. August 2012)

Okay, bleiben wir bei Hardtails...

Sorry für meine Ahnungslosigkeit, aber worin Unterscheiden sich das ZR Team und das ZR Race, was die Einsatzbereiche angeht genau??? Also ich hab bei bike-discount schon gesehen, das das Race etwas mehr einsetzbar sein soll, aber zu diesem ganzen Angaben CC, Marathon und Tour, kann ich mir nicht richtig ein Bild vom Gelände machen? Marathon hört sich z.B. mehr so nach Rennrad an...

Sorry, hab was das angeht noch einiges nachzuholen

Danke für die Einladung, werd mal ins Forum schauen und mich ggf. dann melden...

MfG BR-320


----------



## Biking_Steini (29. August 2012)

Hey,

Zitat v. Radon:

----------------------------------------------------------------------
*ZR Team Series (mehr Touren-Bike)
*

Die Räder der ZR-Team-Series  sind die Allrounder unter den Hardtails. Die Geometrie ist gemäßigt und  bietet so eine ideale Basis für tourenorientierte Fahrer die einen  Kompromiss aus Komfort und Sportlichkeit suchen. Breite Riserlenker  sorgen für viel Übersicht und Kontrolle. 100mm Federweg an der Front  ermöglichen einen breiten Einsatzbereich und bieten in schwierigem  Gelände jede Menge Reserven.
Ösen für die Befestigung von Schutzblechen und Gepäckträgern bieten die  Möglichkeit, die Räder der ZR Team Series zu geländetauglichen  Tourenbikes aufzurüsten.


*ZR Race Series*

Wie der Name schon verrät,  konzentriert sich unsere Radon ZR Race Series auch 2012 ganz auf die  Bedürfnisse aller leistungs- und speedorientierten Fahrer. Das ZR Race  bekommt einen komplett neuen Rohrsatz des Hauptrahmens. Die vom Skeen  bekannten Octagon-Rohrformen mit kantigem, sehr steifem Unterrohr und  innenverlegten Zügen werden auch bei den ZR Race Modellen eine deutliche  STW Steigerung bewirken (Gewicht-Steifigkeits-Verhältnis). Der  Hinterbau bekommt eine Postmount Bremsaufnahme zur vereinfachten  Bremsmontage ohne Adapter. Die Rohre werden zur schöneren Optik und  größeren Haltbarkeit im "smooth welding" Schweißverfahren verbunden.  Hierbei werden zwei statt einer Schweißnaht gelegt und im Anschluß mit  Schmirgelleinen geglättet. 
Die Geometrie wurde überarbeitet und leicht gestreckter um den  Bedürfnissen der Race-Fraktion Rechnung zu tragen, gleichzeitig wurde  zur Verbesserung des Komforts ein 27,2 mm Sattelrohr verwendet.

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Kannste wunderbar auf der Radon-bikes.de Homepage nachlesen.
Große Unterschiede ligen hier im Rahmen. Das ZR Team hat bei 18" z.B. eine Oberrohrlänge von 570mm. Das Race hingegen 594mm. Hört sich wenig an, macht aber viel aus. Auf dem Race sitzt du wesentlich gestreckter, kann als Neuling bei längeren Touren recht anstrengend sein. Auf dem Team sitzt du wg. des kürzeren Oberrohres aufrechter und dadurch etwas entspannter.

Schau einfach mal auf der Radon-Page nach, da sind die einzelnen Modelle gut beschrieben.

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## OFA (29. August 2012)

Servus Leutz,
schwanke genau zwischen Team und dem Race. (7.0)
Nun meine Frage:
Heißt das ich müsste beim Race ne Nummer kleiner nehmen als beim Team wegen dem Oberrohr?
Bin 182cm groß und Schrittlänge 83. 
Damit komm ich bei den meisten Rechnern auf 19" 
Komme auch nicht so schnell nach Bonn zum Probeheizen.
Einsatz sind CC Waldwege und die ein oder andere Tour.
Kann man das Race vom gewicht her weniger belasten als das Team?


----------



## Biking_Steini (29. August 2012)

Hey OFA,

an der Rahmengröße ändert sich nichts. Hat mit dem Oberrohr nichts zu tun.
*
Die richtige Größe für Hardtail-Mountainbikes:*
                    Die Schritthöhe wird mit 0,226 multipliziert und somit ergibt sich  der theoretische Wert der Rahmenhöhe in Zoll. Ein Zoll entspricht 2,54  cm.


bei sportlicher Fahrweise eher die kleinere Rahmenhöhe
bei tourenorientierter Fahrweise eher die nächstgrößere Rahmenhöhe
Würde dir 20" empfehlen. Bin selber 176cm groß (Schrittlänge 80cm) und fahre ein 18".
Das der Rahmen leichter ist, beeinflusst keineswegs die Steifigkeit. Der Team-Rahmen ist 2-fach konifiziert (unterschiedliche Rohrquerschnitte- bzw. dicken) und der Race ist 3-fach konifiziert. Das spart Gewicht.

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## OFA (29. August 2012)

Hm also lieber 20" 
Ist das Race sooo viel besser als das Team? 
Mir reicht eig auch ne Reba, aber heut is ja das Race bei H S im Angebot....
Grübel Grübel


----------



## Biking_Steini (29. August 2012)

Das Team 7 gibt´s zwischenduch schon für 849. Letzte Saison ging es sogar auf teilweise 749-799 runter. Was du genau willst, mußt du schon selbst wissen. Ich wollte eher ein touriges MTB haben weil ich auch schon etwas älter bin (Ü40). Kann nur eins sagen: Hab das Team 7 seit Anfang 2011 und bin 5000 km gefahren. Bin mit Sicherheit nicht zimperlich damit umgegangen und hatte bisher null Probleme   . Rundum-Sorglos-Bike halt.

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (29. August 2012)

Das Team 7.0 gibts zur Zeit für 888.....aus meiner Sicht ein Super PLV:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1830/a58228/zr-team-7-0.html?mfid=52


----------



## BR-320 (29. August 2012)

Joah...is schon nett, aber in weiß??? ich weiß nicht, glaube schwarz wäre geiler...müsste man aber mal in natura sehen...


----------



## Floydchen (30. August 2012)

Morgen,

also ich fahre das Race jetzt seit über zwei Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden damit. Auch bei Touren über 2000hm und 100km keine probleme mit der Sitzposition oder ähnlichem.

Viele Grüße


----------



## OFA (30. August 2012)

Ich versuch ja auch nur den Vorteil und Nachteil zwischen
Team 7 888â¬ und Race 7 1199 aufzuspÃ¼ren um fÃ¼r mich die richtige Wahl zu treffen, obwohl ich schon eher zum Team tendiere, (wenn es noch mal als Tagesangebot kommt) schlag ich wahrscheinlich zu


----------



## mynoxin (30. August 2012)

Das Team 7.0 wird's 2013 für 799 geben, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Mit xt Ausstattung und reba SID. Geiler Preis für absolute Qualität meines Erachtens.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## OFA (30. August 2012)

das wäre aber schon arg günstig.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruemelmonster (30. August 2012)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Das Team 7.0 wird's 2013 für 799 geben, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Mit xt Ausstattung und reba SID.



Das wird kaum stimmen. Dafür sind die Komponenten zu teuer. Für einen Standardrahmen und die Teile muß man sicherlich 1000-1100 EUR abrufen. Aktionen mal außen vor.

PS: Was ist eine reba SID?


----------



## mynoxin (30. August 2012)

http://issuu.com/4cmedia/docs/radon_os0212_internet_neu?mode=window s. 26

Da steht's. Oder verguckt?


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Kruemelmonster (30. August 2012)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Da steht's. Oder verguckt?



Naja ... XT-Schaltung und Reba, mehr steht da nicht. Das wird also sicherlich keine XT Gruppe sein und von SID sehe ich auch nichts. Angesichts des Preises tippe ich auf eine RS Reba mit einem XT-Schaltwerk und alles oder fast alles andere ist darunter angesiedelt. Der Preis funktioniert sonst nicht.


----------



## mynoxin (30. August 2012)

Mag sein. Trotzdem vergleichsweise günstig!


mfg mynoxin


----------



## Biking_Steini (30. August 2012)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:


> Das wird kaum stimmen. Dafür sind die Komponenten zu teuer. Für einen Standardrahmen und die Teile muß man sicherlich 1000-1100 EUR abrufen. Aktionen mal außen vor.
> 
> PS: Was ist eine reba SID?



Blödsinn, tschuldigung.
Das Bike wird´s bald für 799 geben, evtl. sogar für 749 (wie letzte Saison). Gab´s vor kurzem schon für 849.
Schifter u. Umwerfer sind SLX (auch OK), sonst XT   .Sogar Kurbel. Die Komponenten sind für den Preis mehr als OK.

Was ne Reba SID ist .... 
Zitat Radon: 2012 mit dem brandneuen Motion Control DNA Dämpfungssystem ausgestattet,  ist die SID RL noch mal um 100 Gramm leichter geworden. Das macht die  SID-Gabel zur ersten Wahl für alle Racer die höchste Ansprüche an  Gewicht und Federungsperformance haben. Mit dem Pop-Loc Hebel ist eine  Blockierung vom Lenker aus während der Fahrt möglich.

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## Kruemelmonster (30. August 2012)

Und was genau war an meiner Aussage Blödsinn? Richtig, nichts! 

Deine Erklärung zur "Reba SID" solltest Du Dir nochmal durchlesen, denn das ist handfester Blödsinn. Es gibt keine Reba SID und das Modell 2013 bekommt gemäß Ankündigung eine Reba, die liegt unter der SID.

Und da Du schon das Modell 2012 zitierst, obwohl es hier um 2013 geht: Das Modell 2012 hat eine UPE von 999 EUR, da ist es unstrittig, dass ein Modell 2013 keine UPE von 799 EUR haben kann, wenn die Ausstattung auf gleichem Niveau sein soll. Das ist wirtschaftlich nicht machbar, in der Kategorie den Preis um 200 EUR zu senken. (Anmerkung: UPE, Aktionen außen vor). Fazit: Die Ausstattung wird schlechter und es wird keine XT-Gruppe dazu geben, allenfalls einzelne Komponenten.


----------



## Biking_Steini (30. August 2012)

mynoxin schrieb:


> Das Team 7.0 wird's 2013 für 799 geben, wenn ich richtig informiert bin. Mit xt Ausstattung und reba SID. Geiler Preis für absolute Qualität meines Erachtens.
> 
> 
> mfg mynoxin



Wie meinste das denn genau: Das 2012´er Modell gibt´s 2013 für 799
                                                        oder
                                        das 2013´er Modell gibt´s 2013 für 799.
Beides natürlich im Ausverkauf, regulärer Preis natürlich um 1000.

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## Biking_Steini (30. August 2012)

Ich noch mal,

´ne Reba SID gibt´s natürlich nicht . Richtig: Rock Shox SID .....

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## Kruemelmonster (30. August 2012)

Im Radon Magazin steht: ZR Team 7.0 799 EUR. Gilt für Modell 2013. Das ist der reguläre Preis. Also satte 200 EUR unter dem 2012er Preis.


----------



## mynoxin (30. August 2012)

Sag ich doch. Das 2013er Modell für 799. Bei der Gabel hab ich mich vertan, das tut mir leid.


mfg mynoxin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OFA (30. August 2012)

So haben wirs jetzt? 
Gut
Die viel spannendere Frage ist doch wann Radon das 2013er Modell auf den Markt wirft...  Und was dann mit dem 2012 preislich passiert ....
Ich bin gespannt und werde mich dann doch wohl noch etwas gedulden ...


----------



## Kruemelmonster (30. August 2012)

OFA schrieb:


> So haben wirs jetzt?
> Gut
> Die viel spannendere Frage ist doch wann Radon das 2013er Modell auf den Markt wirft...  Und was dann mit dem 2012 preislich passiert ....
> Ich bin gespannt und werde mich dann doch wohl noch etwas gedulden ...



Die spannendste Frage ist: Was hat Radon alles geändert? 200 EUR werden nicht verschenkt. Dann stellt sich nämlich die Frage, ob man nicht lieber das 2012er kauft.


----------



## Sven_Kiel (30. August 2012)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:


> Die spannendste Frage ist: Was hat Radon alles geÃ¤ndert? 200 EUR werden nicht verschenkt. *Dann stellt sich nÃ¤mlich die Frage, ob man nicht lieber das 2012er kauft.*





Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Das Team 7.0 gibts zur Zeit fÃ¼r 888â¬.....aus meiner Sicht ein Super PLV:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1830/a58228/zr-team-7-0.html?mfid=52



sag ich doch.........in 2013 werden garantiert bessere Teile verbaut etc....

...nein...

das ist ein Witz..


----------



## Biking_Steini (31. August 2012)

Tach zusammen,

habe Radon mal zum Thema ZR Team 7 (Modell 2013) zum Preis von 799 angeschrieben:

Hallo Radon  Team,

im aktuellen  Oversize-Magazin schreibt Ihr, daß es das neue ZR Team 7 (2013 Modell) für  799
geben wird. Ist dies  denn richtig so??? Kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, daß es so ein Bike  mit
XT-Ausstattung u.  Reba-Gabel geben soll. Der alte Preis von 999 war schon  gut.
Und jetzt 799 ???  Dawurde doch irgenwo anders abgespeckt, oder???
Vielleicht könnt Ihr  mir das ja mal erklären. Ein Kumpel von mir hat nämlich Interesse an dem  
Bike.  


Antwort:

Guten  Tag,

leider liegen uns momentan noch nicht die  Ausstattungslisetn der neuen Modelle vor.
Natürlich wäre der Preis von  799.-  nur durch eine abgespeckte Ausstattung zu erklären.
Aber haben  Sie bitte noch ein wenig Geduld. Die Spezifikationen werden Ende September  bekannt sein.

Mit  freundlichen Grüßen

H&S Bike-Discount  GmbH

  

Für 200 weniger muß die Ausstattung aber schon ganz schön leiden ... 

Gruß ... Dirk


----------



## Kruemelmonster (31. August 2012)

Meine Prognose:

- Reba statt SID (steht wohl fest)
- Nur XT-Schaltwerk
- Andere Komponenten deutlich darunter, vermutlich Deore, maximal einzelne SLX Teile
- HG62-10 Kassette
- Billigst-Bremse
- Schwermetall-Anbauteile
- Der übliche Laufradsatz mit gut 2kg


----------



## Maxx_1978 (11. Oktober 2012)

Kruemelmonster schrieb:


> Meine Prognose:
> 
> - Reba statt SID (steht wohl fest)
> - Nur XT-Schaltwerk
> ...


 
Hallo zusammen,

ich stehe auch vor der Entscheidung mir ein MTB Hardtail zu kaufen. Vom Crossbike (Radon Scart 9.0) bin ich abgekommen. Das ZR Team gibt es ja leider nicht als 29" und das Race passt nicht.

Also bleibt nur ein ZR Team in 26" und da haben wir die Modelle 2012 und 2013. Könnt ihr was zu der Ausstattung sagen? Lohnt sich der Mehrpreis für das ältere Modell?

2013 - 799 EUR
2012 - 849 bis 899 EUR


Danke und Gruß
Maxx


----------



## Maxx_1978 (11. Oktober 2012)

*2012* 
Rahmen ZR Team Series Alu 7005 2-fach  konifiziert 
Gabel Rock Shox SID RL PopLoc 
Federweg 100mm 
Bremsen Formula RX, 180/160 mm 
Kurbel Shimano XT FC-M780, 10-speed 
Tretlager/Innenlager Shimano Hollowtech 
Schalthebel Shimano SLX SL-M660 10-Speed 
Schaltwerk Shimano XT RD-M780, 10-speed 
Umwerfer Shimano SLX FD-M660, 10-speed,  Topswing 34,9mm 
Kassette Shimano HG62, 10-speed 11-36 
Kette Shimano HG54 10-Speed 
Naben HB-M756/FH-M756 
Speichen DT Industry black Felgen ALEX EN24 
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic Performance  Draht 2,25" V
orbau Race Face Ride 
Lenker Race Face Ride Riser 
Sattelstütze Race Face Evolve, 31,6*350mm 
Steuersatz FSA No. 10 semi-integriert 
Griffe Radon Schraubgriffe by Velo 
Sattel Radon by Velo 
Pedale Aluminium Bärentatze


 *2013* 
Rahmen ZR Team Series Alu 7005 2-fach  konifiziert 
Gabel Rock Shox Reba RL PushLoc 
Federweg 100mm 
Bremsen Avid Elixir 1 black, 180/180 mm 
Kurbel Shimano FC-M552, 10-speed, 175mm 
Schalthebel Shimano Deore SL-M591 10-Speed 
Schaltwerk Shimano Deore XT RD-M780,  10-speed 
Umwerfer Shimano Deore FD-M590, 10-speed,  Topswing 34,9mm 
Kassette Shimano Deore CSHG62, 10-speed,  11-36 
Kette Shimano CNHG54 10-Speed 
Naben Shimano HB-M525/FH-M525 
Speichen DT Swiss Industry 
Felgen ALEX Rims EN24 
Reifen Schwalbe Nobby Nic 26x2.25 
Vorbau Easton EA30 
Lenker Easton EA30 
Sattelstütze Easton EA30, 31,6*400mm 
Steuersatz FSA No. 10 semi-integriert 
Griffe Radon Schraubgriffe by Velo 
Sattel Radon by Velo


----------



## Max_V (11. Oktober 2012)

Kurz und knapp: Ja.
(natürlich nur wenn es auch genützt wird und nicht im Keller steht)


----------

